# Orlando (Oberon ex Jacaranda)



## rsc (15 February 2010)

Does anyone know anything about this Stallion ?  
My mare is by him and other than finding a few Progeny of his, I can find no information.  
Any info on size, type, career etc. would be gratefully recieved, many thanks


----------



## magic104 (15 February 2010)

Not much but gives size breeding etc
http://www.sporthorse-data.com/d?i=10544576


----------



## JanetGeorge (15 February 2010)

Hell - he's a bit inbred, isn't he!  Bothe sire and dam by the same horse - far too close for my liking!


----------



## Smee (15 February 2010)

Someone I know had a foal last year by him &amp; I think it did well at the futurity. But I am almost certain that when he contacted the stud to put the mare back in foal to him, he had died? I apologise if this in incorrect (My memory cannot be relied upon 100% I'm afraid  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 )

My friend has a rising 5 yo by him, who is super. Out of a TB mare. Must be 16.2+ &amp; still growing...

I think he has a CHAPS graded son too. 
But I didn't realise he was so closely bred tho


----------



## tiggerette (15 February 2010)

If he is the coloured I'm thinking of, he was bred by the Queen


----------



## Smee (15 February 2010)

Tiggerette - Yes that's the one I'm thinking of too!


----------



## magic104 (16 February 2010)

he's a bit inbred, isn't he - I have come across this a lot in older Welsh, Arabs, QH's &amp; WB's.  The risks are obvious, but it seems to have been a common practice.


----------



## tiggerette (16 February 2010)

pretty sure he did die last year or pos the year before? Met him once - v handsome! Have known a few of his offspring, they are very gentle (bit dopey actually) and huge!!


----------



## rsc (17 February 2010)

Thank you for all your replys.  
Magic 104 the sport data website is really helpfull, I will keep digging and see what else I can find.


----------



## nicky27 (8 April 2010)

there is a stallion which he shired called cody at stud at margaret morgans stud nearly identical but i would say he is nicer,thinking about putting him to my mare in a couple of months.he is a lovely horse easy to handle and stunning.


----------



## firm (8 April 2010)

He is the dam sire of White Russian and Jack Daniels who are graded pinto stallions in Denmark. 
http://www.exclusiveequines.com.au/coloured/jack_daniels.htm
http://www.pinto.dk/2008 
White Russian was owned by the well respected stud Katrinelund and they have sold him on.
Jack Daniels is gelded but I saw a stunning filly by him and her brother has just been graded  http://www.pinto.dk/HOELGAARDS-SAMBUCA---PIH-96


----------



## attheponies (10 April 2010)

I have a stunning 16.1hh chestnut tobiano by Orlando and I have also been trying to find out information on Orlando with little success.  My chap has super paces and a fantastic jump but is terribly stubborn!  Just wondered if this is typical?!


----------



## GinnieRedwings (10 April 2010)

He did die a couple of years back. I met him & he was really super, a real gentleman, very big (16.3hh ish but very imposing & stocky). He was homozygous piebald, so he threw colour everytime, even on plain mares. He was bred by the Queen and owned in recent years by a small stud in Suffolk near Long Melford. The lady used to hunt him a lot - which is funny because she wasn't very big, but probably says something about his character, this small lady on this huge stallion hunting out together! He must have been a show jumper for a while, because his stud card had him in a SJ class 1.10m-1.20m ish. 

The couple owned him weren't very... how can I say that, they didn't have great customer service an didn't run a tight ship!!!  I took my ISH mare to him some years back, there was no EMA or CEM testing, or proper contract or anything, he wasn't licenced, so no covering certificate and no receipt for my stud fee... The mare aborted at 7 months, the vet thinks she might have contracted herpes, and although the stud card said NFFR (with no timescale stated), they refused to let me bring the mare back on the basis that in my distress at having nearly trodden on the (very large!) foetus in the paddock one evening, I described my experience to them as "it was a perfectly formed little filly foal and very well marked too". They then quoted that back to me, saying that I couldn't claim the No Foal Free Return as I had admited to having had "a perfectly formed foal"... 

That being said, bad business practises aside, my friend had taken his Clover Hill mare to him that same year and the resulting filly (who he still owns) is one of the most gorgeous, talented and good natured horse I know.

His licenced son who stands at stud is not homozygous and is out of a TB mare and therefore much lighter in bone than Orlando was. I am not aware of other licenced stallions by him standing in the UK, but I might be wrong.


----------



## attheponies (10 April 2010)

I found Romeo on the Horse Trader website standing at stud in Essex.  He is by Orlando out of a TB mare. I don't suppose anyone has any pictures of Orlando? Also, he is said to be of the same line as Milton & Marius and I wondered how closely related they are?


----------



## dany (10 April 2010)

I ride a four year old by Romeo, he is beautiful, stubborn and not fazed by anything.


----------



## emilyfarrow (9 June 2010)

http://www.allbreedpedigree.com/orlando34 

He is the grandsire to my mare.


----------



## claire6069 (3 August 2010)

i have a 10 year old 16hh mare that is by him and crossed with an anglo arab mare, bred by a mrs k wilkins in suffolk, shes got good markings, very short upright paces, nervous, needs alot of constant reassurance, likes her jumping but am still teaching her at the minute


----------



## joyrider (21 May 2011)

I know this is an 'old' post but came across it whilst looking for something else! I had the most georgeous gelding by Orlando - moves to die for and a real williness to jump. Sadly I sold him in 2006 due to pregnancy and as he was only 5 was worried he'd be wasted - he did turn heads where ever we went! A stud near me had a stallion standing also by Orlando - he wasn't as eye catching as my lad but was very similar in colour and stamp. He is/was called Wixstone Oban - link attached http://www.wakescolnestud.com/stud.php


----------



## angrovestud (21 May 2011)

Oberon was first sent to Jill and Peter Collier of the Cuba stud back in the 1980s late 80s is when I saw him with Jill when you could count the nuber of coloured sports horse stallion on both hands! he was a big powerful horse and yes he had a super temperament he was quiet baroque in a way with a lot of substance and I would say around 10 inches of bone he had the slanting behind of an old fashioned warmblood.


----------



## welshsporthorse (21 May 2011)

was he down near Glemsford Suffolk/ Essex borders with a Mr John Goode


----------



## jockette (21 May 2011)

Hi
I have two three year olds by orlando,we are backing them at the moment they have amazing temperaments and are very quick to learn.Orlando did die 2 years ago and he did belong to John Goode.I have bred a couple by him and both were stunning although i sold those two unbroken.Its interesting to hear how other peoples youngsters have turned out.


----------



## Sharon Hollister (6 August 2011)

Hi 
My stallion Circus Sable was sired by Orlando. 
Sable is now 25 years old. He is dun and white i will try and post some pics of him


----------



## D66 (6 August 2011)

My 3yr old filly is by Orlando.  I spoke to Orlando's owner in April/May 2009 and he said that they were going to have him pts tho he didn't give a reason.  He said he thought that my filly was Orlando's last foal.
Delilah is very laid back and moves beautifully, we are going to have her broken in very soon, (she was v lightly lunged, long reined and sat on this time last year in preparation for futurity - scored 8.46!). 
I'm not looking forward to next year when I'll have to sell her, but hope to follow her career whatever she does.
If anyone has a photo of Orlando I'd love to see it.  He must have been pre internet because I can't find any pics at all.


----------



## attheponies (6 August 2011)

Just thought I'd post a pic of my boy:


----------



## magic104 (6 August 2011)

nicky27 said:



			there is a stallion which he shired called cody at stud at margaret morgans stud nearly identical but i would say he is nicer,thinking about putting him to my mare in a couple of months.he is a lovely horse easy to handle and stunning.
		
Click to expand...

Did you mean this one? http://maraday.co.uk/page11.html
LIMEHURST DESCANT
Top Class Part Bred Arab Coloured (Piebald) Stallion 
15.3h, Excellent Temperament and Beautifully Marked
Top Class Sire for Sports Horse the Show Ring 
Limehurst Descant (Codey, as he is known at home) is a top quality young coloured stallion. He was purchased as a two year old and was shown lightly In-Hand with great success.
He is a really nice chap who is lovely to ride and has an excellent temperament.
He has a sport horse stance, with huge presence, and his movement is second to none. 

Codey  has covered a wide range of mares and has produced both coloured and plain foals, all with excellent confirmation and temperaments.


----------

